# some of my flatsided baits



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice stuff, Swede. How long are they?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those are nice! I love the colors


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

They all look good.You should think about using a much smaller file for downloading pictures for us country boys with slow connections.
Jake


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those look like awesome walleye lures, assuming they are not 12" long!  ...I like the color patterns on each one! How deep do they dive with that lip style?


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

80 mm =3" 1/8


----------

